
There’s a Growing “Boycott Apple” Movement in China Because of the US Trade War - doener
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/rosalindadams/us-china-trade-war-apple-huawei
======
duxup
Curious choice as they aren't a huge chunk of the market as I understand it.

And as usual Twitter like trends are hard to quantify.

~~~
Ultramanoid
China is Apple's largest iPhone market in the world, past 150 million users.

